

8 week iOS Bootcamp in Seattle Guarantees $60k job offer - mikeyanderson
http://www.codefellows.org/iOS

======
allsop8184
Looks great. Not sure how they 'guarantee a $60k job offer or we'll refund
your tuition' but either way, it's nice to see an iOS bootcamp in Seattle like
this.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Code Fellows works with each student to get their skills to the level of being
hire-able, and then works with partner companies to place them. If for some
reason a student tries and can't get a job their tuition gets refunded. Does
that answer your question?

------
laveur
I expect them to be returning a lot of money then... I'm sorry but I wouldn't
hire someone that has 8 weeks of experience developing for iOS let alone pay
them 60k.

~~~
rdouble
I made $120K at my first iOS programming job and I had 0 weeks of experience,
so $60K for 8 weeks sounds like a bargain for the employer.

~~~
penguin_gab
nice to hear that rdouble! how did you get hired, and were you hacking on your
own projects/code before that?

~~~
rdouble
Well I was a different sort of programmer before. That is just the going rate
for ios programmers in NYC these days, I think. If you've never programmed
before $60k is a good rate but even then you can move up in salary really
quickly if you're good.

------
shire
This looks great, I signed up for Javascript and Python looking forward to
either one of those.

